
Does Silverlight matter?
 - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/30/silverlight-the-web-just-got-richer/
======
codeLove
Adobe Flash and other Adobe products are mostly developed in India. But the
number of hardcore Actionscript developers in India is very small.

I dont really know if the Indian R&D; facility of Microsoft contributes to
.Net development , but one thing i know is that, practically every Indian
computer engineer use .NET

This is where SilverLight matters. Microsoft's development tools are already
very popular among some of the most brilliant [and cost effective], software
engineers in the world.Imagine all the kind of applications these developers
can churn out. If this happens, there will be a choice of applications for
endusers to play around with on SilverLight .In such a scenario, users will be
forced to install Silverlight , and SilverLight could get popular easily.

Basically Microsoft could leverage on all these developers, and bring in a
real competition to Adobe Flash.

If the above said situation doesnt happen,Silverlight will probably die.

Me, for some reason, is not going to try SilverLight anytime soon.

